

Ask HN: Any Atlassian/HipChat employees willing to answer a couple questions? - loeschg

A recruiter reached out from the Austin office. I respect what you guys do as a company, and I was hoping to ask some questions about the general culture, interview process, etc.<p>Twitter is the easiest way I can think of to exchange info (@loeschg)
======
bnejad
Why don't you speak with the recruiter or ask them to forward you contact
information for an engineer there(or whatever it is you'd be doing)? The
questions you want to ask are literally exactly what the recruiter or another
employee are there to answer for you.

